# zigzag stitching



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have 3 stitchwidths on my sewing machine. For zigzag stitching and not knowing an actual inch width of the widths, is a wide width or a narrow width best for doing sew-on lettering on individually ordered shirts? Am I too confusing on my question?
Smith


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You are going to do it by hand? Bless you. 

It will depend on the size of the letters. You really should do a test sew and see which one looks and sews better.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. Is there another way to sew zigzag stitch than with a sewing machine?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

st258 said:


> Thanks. Is there another way to sew zigzag stitch than with a sewing machine?


Most times when you see letters zigzagged stitched on fabric, it's done with the applique feature of an embroidery machine. You hoop the garment, stick the letters on, and the machine sews the stitches automatically.


----------



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you, I really didn't know.


----------

